# French woman shocks talent show with her death metal vocals.



## daniel_95 (Nov 28, 2012)

Jesus. I bet they weren't expecting that 

French woman shocks talent show with vocals


----------



## Thep (Nov 28, 2012)

Pretty good, however its quite an unattractive talent for such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 28, 2012)

best thing to come out of france since...


----------



## Tang (Nov 28, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> best thing to come out of france since...



Gojira?


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 28, 2012)

Better than pretty much any vocalists I've heard around here.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 28, 2012)

Damn, she's pretty good. Gained my respect when I heard that she was performing a Sybreed song.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 28, 2012)

Im... in... love...


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 28, 2012)

I feel like punching the judge's disgusted face.


----------



## Ishan (Nov 28, 2012)

Didn't have the time to check the video out this morning but I thought : "That was bound to happen!". She's not the first attempt at trying those kind of vocals to a talent show. Most were guys having fun but the difference here is she got selected for the next turn, 2 votes out of 3  never happened before!


----------



## skarz (Nov 28, 2012)

She is currently looking for a band.(as put in some French newspaper:Rachel, une Grassoise dans "Incroyable talent" ce mardi soir sur M6 | Nice-Matin)
her mail: [email protected] remember she is in France and French.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80WHoo_STr0


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 28, 2012)

^lol she's really good 
Reminds me of Alissa from The Argonist.
To all the french guys here: SOMEONE GO GET HER!!


----------



## Ishan (Nov 28, 2012)

I got to check the video, she's pretty good considering the settings. I hope we'll see her again


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Mexi (Nov 29, 2012)

Thep said:


> Pretty good, however its quite an unattractive talent for such a gorgeous girl.



this


----------



## daniel_95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mexi said:


> this



Really? I don't know, if my girlfriend could belt out death metal vocals I'd be stoked


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 1, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^lol she's really good
> Reminds me of Alissa from The Argonist.
> To all the french guys here: SOMEONE GO GET HER!!



This. 




Thep said:


> Pretty good, however its quite an unattractive talent for such a gorgeous girl.




I think it made her more attractive


----------



## Bekanor (Dec 5, 2012)

Why can't I ever meet a cute girl who can death growl?


----------



## Valnob (Dec 7, 2012)

Proud to be French ! haha.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 7, 2012)

> Proud to be French ! haha.





> Location: Montreal, QC



Er...how can I break this to you.... 

I'd get that chick if there wasn't likely a 200 person queue before me.


----------



## Valnob (Dec 7, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Er...how can I break this to you....



I'm french, not canadian. I moved here 3 month ago. Born in France 

Salut.


----------



## Bloodbath Salt (Dec 8, 2012)

It all sounds like frog ribbits to me.


----------



## wlfers (Dec 8, 2012)

respect for her for doing that on a show/context it wouldn't be appreciated in!


----------



## neurodriver (Dec 14, 2012)

I love that black guy in the audience haha


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 16, 2012)

So much win!


----------



## karjim (Dec 16, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> best thing to come out of france since...



Gojira ? Gorod? Hacride? Hypno5e ? Benighted ? Manimal ? 
Vigier Guitars? Lag guitars?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 16, 2012)

Kinda cool...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 16, 2012)

Thep said:


> Pretty good, however its quite an unattractive talent for such a gorgeous girl.





And what if you didn't find her attractive? Less strange?


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

Oil and water D:


----------



## myrtorp (Dec 19, 2012)

Haha nice! 

Good choice in music. Here is the song if anyone wonders, Emma-0 by Sybreed


----------



## Korbain (Dec 19, 2012)

well, that was different lol respect for doing something not many people would do on a show like that. She's a stunner too! my god, im moving to france!


----------



## daniel_95 (Dec 19, 2012)

Korbain said:


> well, that was different lol respect for doing something not many people would do on a show like that. She's a stunner too! my god, im moving to france!



Yeah, she's got balls.

Well. Metaphorically.


----------



## javiereu (Dec 19, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> best thing to come out of france since...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 19, 2012)

karjim said:


> Gojira ? Gorod? Hacride? Hypno5e ? Benighted ? Manimal ?
> Vigier Guitars? Lag guitars?



my bad, i dont follow them, but i always thought gojira was japanese


----------



## Kharon (Feb 3, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> best thing to come out of france since...



Betraying The Martyrs


----------



## Lax (Feb 3, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> To all the french guys here: SOMEONE GO GET HER!!


Not even with a stick 

Hi from France too



> best thing to come out of france since...


I would have said since girls, food & gastronomy, wine...
In fact my life is lead by the existence of cheeses ^^


----------

